# Moisturizer recommendations for acne-prone dry skin



## bjorne_again (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi everyone! I have weird skin:* very* oily nose, but it peels frequently and is totally covered in blackheads, and relatively dry cheeks and chin - they sometimes feel tight, but rarely peel, and tend to get zits easily(I'm 24!!!). My skin is also somewhat sensitive - it gets red easily and I can't exfoliate often because of that. 

In the last year I started using 2 different moisturizers - La Roche Posay Nutritic for my nose(it hasn't peeled since), and to control the acne on the rest of my face @mosphere's tea tree oil moisturizer. I have loved this combo as it made my skin look great(almost no zits), if i go off the tea tree oil moisturizer for even a day or two I break out. The one crappy thing is it leaves my skin just a bit tighter than i'd like it to. I tried the much more expensive The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil moisturizer, but it was quite a bit more drying than that which I use now.

*Does anyone have any suggestions for a light-medium moisturizer that I can use on my cheeks/chin that won't make me break out but is still moisturizing enough for dry winter air? Even a recommendation for a good light-medium moistuizer for sensitive skin would work, too, and maybe I could just add pure tea tree oil to it to stave off zits. *Any help would be much appreciated! TIA!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 24, 2008)

I use Clinique's Moisture Surge.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 24, 2008)

Clinique makes an Acne Solutions moisturizer that is da bomb. It has salycilic acid yet it is pretty gentle.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jan 24, 2008)

dermalogica do a moisturiser called active moist that is specially designed for combination and spot prone skin. its light and very good. however, i dont find it quite moisturising enough for winter and i switch to skin smoothing cream which is a bit thicker, but not really for combo skin.

although, i think active moist would probably be ok, as long as it is enough for your facial areas affected by winter.


----------



## MariahGem (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh man, I really want to know what people say about this, because I have the exact same problem!!  

Flaky, dry nose, but blackheads that drive me crazy.

I'm currently using the Clinique 3 step system, but the toner/exfoliator has been drying me out recently.  But when I skip that step, and just cleanse and moisturize, then I get even flakier!!!


----------



## greentwig (Jan 24, 2008)

Try The Body Shop's Grapeseed Extra Rich Night Cream, the day cream is not enough moisturizing trust me, my skin is very similar to yours.  I know what you mean about their tea tree oil stuff, it does the same thing to me.

Here's the link: The Body Shop: Grapeseed Extra Rich Night Cream, face cream, moisturizer, face moisturizer, lotion, face treatment, grapeseed, night, cream, moisturizer, lotion, skin care

I would really like to know how much that cream you use one your nose is... what's the website you get it from too? Thank You!


----------



## bjorne_again (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_Try The Body Shop's Grapeseed Extra Rich Night Cream, the day cream is not enough moisturizing trust me, my skin is very similar to yours.  I know what you mean about their tea tree oil stuff, it does the same thing to me.

Here's the link: The Body Shop: Grapeseed Extra Rich Night Cream, face cream, moisturizer, face moisturizer, lotion, face treatment, grapeseed, night, cream, moisturizer, lotion, skin care

I would really like to know how much that cream you use one your nose is... what's the website you get it from too? Thank You! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! I think I'll go by there and either get them to make me a sample of it or buy it - I wish I'd gotten a sample of the tea tree oil moisturizer before buying it because it was mostly useless. 

I'm not sure where you live, but I live in Canada, and La Roche Posay is l'Oreal's high end skin care line and is available at Shopper's Drugmart. It costs $24.00CDN. The nutritic stuff I find really great for stopping drying, and it doesn't make my nose oily/oilier. It doesn't get rid of the blackheads though, but i can cover those easily, but not flaky skin! I can even skip it for a day or two if i forget it when i overnight somewhere and my nose doesn't peel(which was unheard of for any other moisturizer i used to use). It has actually improved my nose's baseline moisture levels - I've never really used a product that worked even after you didn't use it for a day or two.

Here's their website: La Roche-Posay and you can check out the nutritic by clicking on products>face care>dry to very dry skin and it should take you there. I use the 2.5% and it works well, but I bought it before they came out with the 5%, which my sister uses now and loves. Since I only use it on my nose, I don't need much, and I've used it every day for about 10 months before having to replace it, very well worth the money I think! I hope that helps, and thank you for your recommendation, I'll definitely try it!


----------



## bartp (Jan 24, 2008)

Clinique's acne skin line has a good moisturizer (that is not at all drying). For the blackheads I stick to those little white strips. In the long term they seem to work better than exfoliation for me.

and if LaRoche Posay is to your liking, you might try their moisturizers or normal to oily skin. It's also good if you have a sensitive skin.

and Clinique's T-zone controller is also great for keeping oil on the nose under control (without messing with your makeup)

Moisture surge spray is also great when you need that extra boost of moisture


----------



## bjorne_again (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_Clinique's acne skin line has a good moisturizer (that is not at all drying). For the blackheads I stick to those little white strips. In the long term they seem to work better than exfoliation for me.

and if LaRoche Posay is to your liking, you might try their moisturizers or normal to oily skin. It's also good if you have a sensitive skin.

and Clinique's T-zone controller is also great for keeping oil on the nose under control (without messing with your makeup)

Moisture surge spray is also great when you need that extra boost of moisture_

 
Thanks for the tips! Do you know what the name of the clinique moisturizer is? I might be interested in trying it. and the moisturesurge sounds like a great suggestion, too!.

I've actually tried several of La Roche Posay's other moisturizers - I used to really like the Effaclar Active Matte moisturizer, but now i find that while it keeps me from being oily, it makes my skin sting a bit now that i'm not used it it any more, and it never helped improve the zit situation, either. i tried a sample of hydraphase and it didn't do much for me either, but I'm thinking of trying the Effaclar Soothing moisturizer now, just because I like so many of their products. Do you have any specific recommendations for which La Roche Posay moisturizer would help my dry cheeks? 

I've tried about 5 different mattifying products and none of them keep my nose from being an oil slick. the best is MAC's blot powder, which isn't even a controlling product, but it works compared to the controlling lotions/gels/products i've tried.

I hate using the white strips though, I don't find they get rid of all my blackheads anyway and they usually irritate my nose. Every month or two I'll just use some kleenex over my fingers and quickly squeeze my nose before bed and that usually keeps the blackheads at bay without irritating my face. 
thanks for your tips though, I'll give them a try!


----------



## bjorne_again (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Clinique makes an Acne Solutions moisturizer that is da bomb. It has salycilic acid yet it is pretty gentle._

 
I think I might have to try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you my dear!


----------



## greentwig (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bjorne_again* 

 
_I'm not sure where you live, but I live in Canada, and La Roche Posay is l'Oreal's high end skin care line and is available at Shopper's Drugmart. It costs $24.00CDN. The nutritic stuff I find really great for stopping drying, and it doesn't make my nose oily/oilier. It doesn't get rid of the blackheads though, but i can cover those easily, but not flaky skin! I can even skip it for a day or two if i forget it when i overnight somewhere and my nose doesn't peel(which was unheard of for any other moisturizer i used to use). It has actually improved my nose's baseline moisture levels - I've never really used a product that worked even after you didn't use it for a day or two.

Here's their website: La Roche-Posay and you can check out the nutritic by clicking on products>face care>dry to very dry skin and it should take you there. I use the 2.5% and it works well, but I bought it before they came out with the 5%, which my sister uses now and loves. Since I only use it on my nose, I don't need much, and I've used it every day for about 10 months before having to replace it, very well worth the money I think! I hope that helps, and thank you for your recommendation, I'll definitely try it!_

 
Thanks so much I hate the dry flakey skin, it ruins my MU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I live in California, hopefully I cant get theis i'll check it out ty vm!


----------



## kalikana (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you tried Cetaphil? That's what my dermatologist recommended to me.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 27, 2008)

i like the murad moisturizer meant for acne prone skin. It's hydrating but doesn't make my skin oily and also helps control my acne.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Jan 27, 2008)

I would also swing by and get samples of Shiseido's Pureness line - it is for acne prone skin, no alcohol in it, and it saved my sister, who had the same problem. I love all of their products so much.


----------



## mollythedolly (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_Have you tried Cetaphil? That's what my dermatologist recommended to me._

 
NOO NOO!

At first, I LOVED it. I ADORED it. Then I ran out (Yes, of the entire cup. It took FOREVER but I emptied it out.) I just started to substitute with my Olay Complete and it cleared out my skin. 

It has Macadamia Nut Oil, which cloggled my pores.

And Olay has SPF, and they sell a sensitive skin one.


----------



## gymangel812 (Jan 29, 2008)

i like using glycerin + water. you could try jojoba which left my skin really soft but ended up breaking me out. i doesn't break out most people though.


----------



## loci (Feb 5, 2008)

I use Biotherm aquasource non stop (pale green bottle)
also Nu skin skin conditioning gel.


----------



## stacey wacey (Feb 5, 2008)

I currently use this:

UV Protective Everyday Facial Moisturizing Sunscreen Cream SPF 15 | Kiehl's

It's pretty light weight and goes on very smooth. I love it.

Cleansing: Washable Cleansing Milk | Kiehl's

Toner:
Tea Tree Oil Toner | Kiehl's


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 6, 2008)

Having suffered bad acne and currently having oily skin, I swear by Dermalogica Oil Free Moisture Lotion, it sinks into the skin the instant you apply it. A great makeup base too!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 6, 2008)

I use camellia oil during the summer and Murad's pomegranate lotion for combo skin in the winter. None of them clog my pores or promote breakouts; if you're still prone to a lot of blackheads and acne, try Murad's lotion for acne prone instead. It's oil free and works very well.


----------



## krt (Apr 7, 2008)

Ahh.....I feel your pain on the breaking out at 24...well in 2 months, but I'm pretty sure my skin wont magically grow out of it in that period of time.

I use Dove Sensitive skin facial lotion and it causes me no problems.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 8, 2008)

shisedo pureness range is good


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2008)

physician's formula makes an organic tinted moisturizer. for acne prone skin, you can't go wrong with natural ingredients.


----------



## Kuuipo (Apr 8, 2008)

A lotion (not cream) with salicylic acid.  Salicylic acid is an exfoliant as well as an anti-inflammatory agent. Make sure you exfoliate the whole face, including your nose, with a wash cloth or soft facial brush -gentley. Exfoliation prevents blackheads and whiteheads. Use non comedogenic products as well.  Skin that produces oil doesn't need more oil. Moisturizers only mimic natural skin oil by lubricating the skin, they do not prevent aging of the skin-and the extra moisture can sometimes clog pores.


----------



## jmthoreson (May 10, 2008)

I have similar skin to you, mine is super sensitive, and acne prone. Because of  the sensitivity I can not use products from Clinique's acne line because the acid in it dries out my skin and I get itchy red rashes. Because it is acne prone many moisturizers make me break out , it gets  very frustrating.   So a few months  ago I found my miracle products- LUSH's facial care line. I have never gotten a breakout from any of their products. My fav. face lotion is cosmetic lad, but I have tried others and never had any pimples, or any itchy reactions. They have cleansers and toners too that are great for sensitive-acne prone skin. Try their facial cleansing bars- they are so great!


----------



## laneyyy (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Clinique makes an Acne Solutions moisturizer that is da bomb. It has salycilic acid yet it is pretty gentle._

 

Yes!!! Me too! I have never in my life EVER started getting zits up until the last 6 months, or so. It started getting really bad when I was moving out of the country, and stressed all the time. I started using the whole Clinique Acne Solutions line, and it has been a miracle! I highly recommend!


----------



## Joceline (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollythedolly* 

 
_NOO NOO!

At first, I LOVED it. I ADORED it. Then I ran out (Yes, of the entire cup. It took FOREVER but I emptied it out.) I just started to substitute with my Olay Complete and it cleared out my skin. 

It has Macadamia Nut Oil, which cloggled my pores.

And Olay has SPF, and they sell a sensitive skin one._

 

i kno me too


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

I kind of have the same problem. Pretty oily T-zone are and dry patches all over my skin. But this year I am starting to use Olay Complete All Day Moisturizer w/ SPF 15. It's really light and my T-zone doesn't get that oily. When I used to use other daily moisturizers like Borlind of Germany, it always made my face feel oily during the summer (now I use it during the winter). As night moisturizer, I use Mario Badescu Seaweed Night Cream. It's awesome because it makes me skin super soft, and it doesn't contain any oils. PERFECT for combination skin. I would say the best thing to do is to fill out their online questionaire and then a couple of days later, they will have a rep contact you to ask you some questions about your skin...and send you a sample kit! Hope that helped!


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 14, 2008)

DDF Ultra Light Moisturizing Dew! Makes my skin super fresh and hydrated for daytime use. Light enough for acne-prone skin, but still hydrating.

At night I use Ole Henriksen Sheer Transformation. It's also super hydrating but light and works double time to get rid of hyper-pigmentation caused by blemishes!


----------



## widdershins (Jun 15, 2008)

I just started using CO Bigelow Extra-Light Oil-Free Face Lotion and it's wonderful! It's non-comedogenic, non-acnegenic, fragrance-free, not tested on animals and it mattefies. 
It makes my crazy oily skin behave so far, and at Bath and Body Works the small bottles of it (originally $12) are 75% off right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It doesn't have any sunscreen though, so I just use it at night.


----------



## thehannahband (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_Have you tried Cetaphil? That's what my dermatologist recommended to me._

 
this is THE best moisturizer i have ever used, my derm also recommended it to me. I'm not a fan of of Clinque's line, except their all about eyes.


----------



## Pimpinett (Jun 16, 2008)

I have dry skin with a somewhat oily t-zone, hormone- and stress-related acne and that flaking, but blackhead-riddled nose problem, too. I used to have oily/combination skin when I was younger and used harsh products for oily skin with no problem at all, but I became both significantly drier, more sensitive and more acne-prone around 25. I couldn't deal with it at all at first, everything that used to work against my acne made the rest of my skin dry, itchy and flakey with horrible dry spots popping up everywhere, along with even more acne.

It became better first when I started treating my skin as dry, not acne-prone; that made the acne go down significantly, too. I wash with a simple, pharmacy brand cleansing lotion for dry skin (or MAC Cleanse Off Oil when I can afford it, it's great stuff for dry/combo skin), rinse with water and moisturize with Eucerin 5% Urea Cream for very dry skin - it's rich and very, very hydrating, but not at all heavy or greasy. Regular use makes my skin behave more like normal/combination skin than dry skin, no dry spots other than in extremely dry and cold winter weather, and makes it possible for me to treat the acne. I don't know what I'd do without it.

I think the nose flakies could be seborrhea rather than dryness, though. I did some experimenting and noticed that they would disappear if I rinsed off my cleansing lotion with water twice a day, but got worse when I babied my skin and rinsed with water as little as possible, which points to it being caused by something other than dehydration, at least for me.


----------



## kimmae17 (Jun 20, 2008)

i have similar dry acne prone skin. i just bought korres yogurt mousturizer and iLOVE it! it also made my skin way less red!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2008)

Clarins hydra matte lotion is great


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Dec 5, 2008)

Half the problem is that most foundations and moisturisers can't claim to be non-comedogenic. Those that are don't clog your pores which means break-outs can become a thing of the past! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have combination skin and my chin used to get spots all the time (I'm 23) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and when I began to use a non-comedogenic range my skin rarely, if ever breaks out now!... She says... I have a painful spot beneath my lip at the moment but that's just because I've been poorly (or if I have too much chocolate - I don't care what scientists say, chocolate as much as I love it, often brings me out!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I digress... Try looking for non-comedogenic in future it might help you out!

x


----------



## amyzon (Dec 5, 2008)

Purpose makes a good non-comodogenic moisturizer with SPF (can't remember if it's SPF 15 or 30).  NEED to have that sun protection - it's a big cause of irritation and keeps the acne goin... They also have a forumla that reduces redness... and by reduces redness I really mean it conceals it a bit... The moisturizer is tinted green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have acne but I can tell you that it helped tremendously for my ex would had a bad case.


----------



## miz_vee (Dec 30, 2008)

Olay 7-in-1 Mature Skin Therapy...... and I'm only 23!  I have dry, dry skin and am very acne prone (love the cystic acne!) and this hasn't caused any problems.... and has been wonderful in the cold, dry Canadian winter.  HTH!


----------

